# Gauge Pods for Cruze



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Just wondering who is running a gauge pod, more specifically on the A-pillar. Only company that I know off hand is zzp's dual blemished pods. I'd prefer just a single a-pillar pod but I don't think anyone makes them currently. So if anyone has any pics of the pods and guages they're using, or know of anyother manufacturers, that'd be appriciated!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Yep using only one of my dual pods for my boost gage. I havent decided yet on a second gage yet. I did just see a thread around here on a gage that I believe plugs into obd port and can display a variuos amount of live data.


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Ya those are the aeroforce interceptor gauges I believe. Pretty sweet but pricey. What boost gauge u runnin?


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> I did just see a thread around here on a gage that I believe plugs into obd port and can display a variuos amount of live data.


Ultragauge - www.ultra-gauge.com


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

EcoTech2.0 said:


> Ya those are the aeroforce interceptor gauges I believe. Pretty sweet but pricey. What boost gauge u runnin?


Autometer Cobalt Boost/Vac gauge. Bought on ebay new for a great price


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Dragonsys said:


> Ultragauge - www.ultra-gauge.com


Good deal but wont work in a gauge pod.


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Autometer Cobalt Boost/Vac gauge. Bought on ebay new for a great price


Okay sweet, I'll search that.



CyclonicWrath said:


>


Stole this pic from CyclonicWrath. These dual interceptors look bitchin!


----------

